# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Ναυτικά Ατυχήματα ή Βλάβες Κρουαζιερόπλοιων - Cruise ships accidents >  Προσάραξη Mona Lisa

## Omiros

To Mona Lisa (Εχ Oceanic ii) ειναι προσαραγμένο από χθές τό πρωί ανοικτά τής Riga στή Λετονία. Υπάρχουν νεώτερα οτι επιβάτες καί μέρος τού πληρώματος αποβιβάστηκαν. 6 ρυμουλκά προσπαθούν γιά τήν αποκαθηση του.

----------


## Apostolos

Εχει damage το πανέμορφο σκαρί?

----------


## Kalloni

> Εχει *damage* το πανέμορφο σκαρί?


??????????????????????????????????????????

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Για να δούμε την είδηση και απο το *REUTERS*, καθώς και μία φωτογραφία του πλοίου από τον τόπο του συμβάντος.

*http://www.reuters.com/news/pictures/searchpopup?picId=4122185*

----------


## mastrokostas

Και μερικά στοιχεία του πλοίου !

----------


## Omiros

Τό πλοίο αποκολλήθηκε σήμερα νωρίς τό απόγευμα. Πάει στό κοντινό λιμάνι του Ventspils γιά επιθεώρηση. Ισως αυριο φύγει γιά Γερμανία. Η νέα κρουαζιέρα αρχίζει στίς 10/5

----------


## Ellinis

Nα αναφέρουμε οτι ο βαπορας είναι ναυλωμένος από τέλη Απρίλη ως τέλη Αυγούστου στη Lord Nelson Seereisen. Κατόπιν θα συνεχίσει τη ναύλωση του στη Scholar Ship.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Συνημμένο έιναι το πόρισμα της διερεύνησης του ατυχήματος από τη σημαία.

----------

